

Skymall has filed for bankruptcy - sharkweek
http://www.usatoday.com/story/todayinthesky/2015/01/23/airline-catalog-skymall-files-for-bankruptcy/22213809/

======
SlipperySlope
Yet another legacy brand disrupted and destroyed.

